# Can roborovski hamsters get wet tail?



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

As above, can robo hamsters get wet tail?

Just doing my research and some sites say they can, and others say they can not...... confused.com


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Animallover26 said:


> As above, can robo hamsters get wet tail?
> 
> Just doing my research and some sites say they can, and others say they can not...... confused.com


I've never owned one. But assuming yes as they do have a tail and other hamsters can get it. So why not a robo.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wet tail is a species specific illness, it ONLY effects syrians, however all species of hamster can get diariah, the 2 are not to be confused, while diariah is a symptomm of wet tail, wet tail is not just diariah


----------



## TabulaRasa (Apr 1, 2016)

No AL26, robskis can't get wet tail. It's a condition that affects Syrians only, normally found in very young hamsters. It's nothing to do with actually having a tail, it's a bacterial complaint (the name comes from the wet dirty tail it causes) generally bought on by stress or upheaval, which is why pet shops tell you not to hold a new hamster until it's settled in a few days. Pet shop hamsters aren't really held much, so the stress of a new home, new surroundings, strange smells and strange people can trigger it, especially if those people don't stop grabbing the hamster or letting it have any peace. Lots of people say the hamster they bought their child from such and such got ill days later and they blame the shop for selling sick pets, in reality the kid was probably so excited with their new pet they unknowingly pestered it too much, stressed it up and it got wet tail. Buying from somewhere decent obviously helps as the hamsters will be more accustomed to being held, but wherever you get your little robski from it'll be quite safe from this complaint .


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> wet tail is a species specific illness, it ONLY effects syrians, however all species of hamster can get diariah, the 2 are not to be confused, while diariah is a symptomm of wet tail, wet tail is not just diariah





TabulaRasa said:


> No AL26, robskis can't get wet tail. It's a condition that affects Syrians only, normally found in very young hamsters. It's nothing to do with actually having a tail, it's a bacterial complaint (the name comes from the wet dirty tail it causes) generally bought on by stress or upheaval, which is why pet shops tell you not to hold a new hamster until it's settled in a few days. Pet shop hamsters aren't really held much, so the stress of a new home, new surroundings, strange smells and strange people can trigger it, especially if those people don't stop grabbing the hamster or letting it have any peace. Lots of people say the hamster they bought their child from such and such got ill days later and they blame the shop for selling sick pets, in reality the kid was probably so excited with their new pet they unknowingly pestered it too much, stressed it up and it got wet tail. Buying from somewhere decent obviously helps as the hamsters will be more accustomed to being held, but wherever you get your little robski from it'll be quite safe from this complaint .


Thank you both. That confirms what I read about it being a Syrian hamster illness


----------

